# Black Library: Deliverance Lost, Corax arrives - Horus Heresy Artwork



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Some more great artwork from Black Library 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/deliverance-lost-corax-arrives.html

Continuing Black Library Live week here on the blog, we have a piece of Horus Heresy artwork which was first seen by fans attending the event in Warhammer World on Saturday. 

This incredible vista by Neil Roberts will feature on the cover of Deliverance Lost by Gav Thorpe which will be available next year. It focuses on the Raven Guard with links to the storylines in the audio drama Raven’s Flight and the short story “The Face of Treachery” from Age of Darkness.

This is the first picture of Corax that has ever been used in any Games Workshop publication and was based upon a sketch by the mighty John Blanche himself. Neil’s attention to detail is astounding, as always. We particularly love the amazing cityscape behind him. Just be careful not to look at for too long – we wouldn’t want you getting dizzy!


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great find sir. Looking forward to that book.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

I like the cityscape too, but Corax reminds me a bit of the sociopathic killer from _No Country For Old Men_:


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

that artwork is awesoome! and the book will be fucking amazing! :grin:

i always knew Corax was one of the most bad ass looking primarchs


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

thats corax he looks like conan the barbarian huh but looks cool didn't know he carried a whip.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Davidicus 40k said:


> I like the cityscape too, but Corax reminds me a bit of the sociopathic killer from _No Country For Old Men_:
> 
> -snip-


I'd say that this is a good thing.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I was expecting bald..... i think bald would have been better. Could do without the feather skirt too.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

The Swooping Hawk Primarch, eh? An unexpected design for the jump pack IMO.

Nice picture, though I do agree with gen.ahab on the skirt..


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

He looks like an angry Spock to me. The First thing i thought when i saw his jump pack was swooping hawks aswell, i thought his jump pack would have been something similar to what the sanguinary guard have, just black and more angular in design, ah well its still really nice artwork.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> I was expecting bald..... i think bald would have been better. Could do without the feather skirt too.


Bald, really? Why if I may ask?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I like slaine 69's version so much more.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

It is about time. I hope that Black Library makes awesome books surronding the Iron Hands, Raven Guard, and Salamanders. Please, for the love of the Corpse-Emperor, make those books.

They encompass three of the eight possible Primarchs from which we can cast our glorious DIY Chapters. Little is really known about these Primarchs (to me, I know there are books, but I've not dredged that far into Warhammer 40k books). I hope they show Vulkan in the manner that is befitting of him. If they do so, and don't make him some jacked-up psycho path waving flamers in both hands, I may base my DIY Chapter around them. The Salamanders don't have a lot of descendant chapters ... neither do the Iron Hands or Raven Guard for that matter ...

Sad.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Bald, really? Why if I may ask?


I don't really know, it is just the way he popped into my head. There really isn't a fluff reason for it. Personally, I think it would have made him seem more badass. All in all, I would have to say this is probably my least favorite interpretation of a primarch.


----------



## Black Rage (Mar 1, 2011)

WHEN IS THE BlOOD ANGELS COMING!? GOSH 2 BOOKS ABOUT DARK BUT NOT BLOOD ANGELS.:angry: I am joking looks cool and ready to read it already!:grin:


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

it's decent but reminds me of Conan the Cimmerian 
this is the version I prefer


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> it's decent but reminds me of Conan the Cimmerian
> this is the version I prefer


That is a pretty bad ass rendition of Corax. I dig both of them :grin:


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

huh didn't realise but that picture of corax has a moustache


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

that's the one I was talking about, that's slaine's.


----------

